

Free Font - noobermin
https://www.gnu.org/software/freefont/

======
noobermin
I was hoping to hear some opinions from designers here on Free Font. I'm no
graphic artist, but I personally always liked the typeface and thought it
doesn't get nearly as much love and attention as the other libre/free types
out there.

~~~
jszymborski
I'm a pretty huge fan of Linux Libertine for serif, although I'm not a fan of
the Linux Biolinum. If it had a paired sans-serif that wasn't ugly, it'd be my
100% go to for general purpose documents.

